# Wholesaling goat meat to restaurants?



## nonconformist (Nov 14, 2011)

I'd be interested in hearing of individuals experiences and advice on marketing and wholesaling goat meat to restaurants.

This is the direction I am leaning towards and trying to develop my plans. My only question is how this has worked out for any or if anyone is even doing this regularly.

Please feel free to send me a private message.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

All I know is you will probably have to have a USDA licsensed facility. If you are stateside.


----------



## Sundancer (Jan 21, 2012)

The goats would have to be processed at a USDA approved facility.

If your target is the ethnic market, I would also include any ethnic 
grocery stores.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Agree, you need to have a USDA approved plant process the goat meat. Then you can sell it to anyone you want. There is more leeway if you can figure out how to transfer ownership of a live animal.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

The key is selling live. They buy, take from your premises live & do as they wish. That way literally figuratively & legally; no blood on your hands.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Have you found a restaurant that makes something with goat meat??
I ask because here there are many people that eat goat meat but not one dang place sells it. I have looked since I would like to try it with out killing off one of my own. The people here are a 'do it you self'. It is a family thing, butchering the animal, and the muslims do it their self since there are many rules to their religion on butchering. I do not no any one that sells to the pack house, or to the restaurant, but do know a lot of people that have a few 'familys' that come by all year round and buy goats from them.


----------



## Whinny (Feb 7, 2011)

I approached a guy I know that has a restaurant and he told me he would be interested but would need it to be from a USDA plant. I found one semi-local to me that will work. Now I need the consistent quantity he needs to serve it regularly. I also know that it should be sold for AT LEAST $4.50 lb for you to break even. Other places in the country where goat meat is higher than here would need to charge more than that. Now if you can sell the goat live and they deal with the processing you could charge half that price and probably be ok. I tell buyers that I can deliver it to the processor for them after it's paid for and they can pick it up there if they want and pay the fees there. That's just an added service for my customers. So if a family wants goat meat but doesn't know where to haul it or can't haul it this way they can go pick it up after processing in little frozen packages! Much easier for them to haul.
I think wholesaling is a great way to go if you have the quantity since you're cutting out the middlemen and getting more of the profit.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Hey i would give it a shot!!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Whinny I copy that! :thumb:


----------

